# Mommy is sick!



## Gumbo1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mommy is sick guys!!!

She has a sore throught and cant even talk! gess what her meanie dr. told him!!!

" it is some kind of virous (spell) "

that jackrabbit dosent even know what is rong with my mommy! she needs a better dr! maby she should go to my dr but my dr onaly helps pretty bunnies like me! ( she helpes other animals like dogs and cats and snakes and blah blah blah) i wish she could get better so i can get out of my cage. mommy thinks i can chech a cold from her! She gets her lil sister to come feed us. i saw her today she dosent look good it is hard for her to eat! i hate it when my mommy gets sick it is all that sinous ( spell) stuff! dont you hate that!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 8, 2008)

I really, really hope your mommy is better very soon. A bad sore throat is nasty to deal with. Please tell her to feel better soon. Tell her to eat lots of ice pops!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2008)

Awww Mama needs rest and bunny kisses! Tell her we hope she feels better.

Bo and Clover and Tony know what it's like when the slaves are sick. All of us have been sick this week! Not fun!


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you all! it was so cool last night! mommy took me out of the cage she will try to pet me but i will not let her i will keep licking the her! it was funny!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww. I hope your mommy gets better soon! P.S. This is Rayne. I'm on my mommy's account.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Feb 9, 2008)

i do to! me and oreo are in our cages. do you think we can get a bunny cold?


----------



## BSAR (Feb 11, 2008)

This is Savannah. I dont fink you can get a cold because when my mommies are sick they come near me and i don't get sick. I dont fink it is human bunny contagious. Tell her i hoper her feel better soon.



:bunnynurse:

tell her to take some medison stuff. i hear it make you better fast!:sickbunny:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mommy is better but she is always gone now because of school! i cant wait for the weekend so i can spend some time with her! i love water so i hope i get a small bath! She still coughs and she still has the siffles


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 14, 2008)

We're glad your mommy is better!

Our mom has been sick this week too, she had a fever and still had a soar throat and stuff. But hopefully she'll be better soon


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Feb 14, 2008)

there must have something going around inour mommys world! i do not want to be in there world i hate being sick 

[scroll=right]Hope your mommy gets well soon![/scroll]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 15, 2008)

Our mommy's been sick too this week, cawfing and sneeezin and puttin these white peeces of paper to her face and then she honks. The box the peeces of paper come out of looks like fun, but she won't let us play with it.

Were glad your mommy is feeling better, dad's been taken care of us asalways but we miss our cuddle time with mom.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad your mommies felling better. :biggrin2:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess it is that time of the year!








Dont [suB]You [suP]Hate [/suP]This [suP]time [/suP]of[suP]Year![/suP][/suB]

:anyone:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

:sigh:MY MOMMYS MOM IS SICK! SHE HAS IT COMING OUT OF BOTH ENDS! IT IS HARD SIENCE MOMMY HAS TO TAKE CARE OF HER LIL SISTERS!:imsick:

PLEASE PRAY!!ray:


----------

